# How many sets of shots should a baby Hav get?



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

My little Rocco had his first shots from the breeder at about 7 weeks. I took him to see the vet at about 8 weeks, a few days after we got him. My vet doesn't want to give him another shot until 12 weeks. It appears that he doesn't believe in the third shot...he says that dogs are overvaccinated. I love my vet...I believe that he is probably right!! But I wanted to get the opinions of other Hav owners. I certainly don't want to put my little one at risk! 

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I think waiting 4wks atleast is normal.

Ryan


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

My regular vet spaces out the boosters by 3-4 weeks at a time.

The clinic I brought my pup to today over did the shots and Zeplin, my pup had a reaction! 

Just like kids- do not let them over vaccinate in one visit. Sounds like your vet knows better though! I am not going to the clinic anymore for vaccinations- just to the regular vet!

Jennifer


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If your vet doesn't want to over vaccinate, I'd say he's a keeper. 
You may want to follow this protocol.

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, that is reassuring! I have been going to my vet for about 12 years and drive an hour to see him. (I could go a block to the local vet) I feel bad about the gas, but he is really irreplaceable!! 

You know how you feel when you get a new little baby!! I worry about everything!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your vet sounds wonderful. If you drive an hour to see him and have been going for years, I'd say trust what he tells you. Your new baby is absolutely adorable. Yes, we do worry about those little babies of ours, don't we.

I look forward to hearing and seeing a lot more of your Rocco.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> If your vet doesn't want to over vaccinate, I'd say he's a keeper.
> You may want to follow this protocol.
> 
> http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm


Yup. What he says. :biggrin1:


----------

